# G0444 Depression Screening



## acohn1986 (Mar 3, 2017)

Can someone help with giving information on G0444 Depression screening.
The HCPCS code states 15 minutes.
I know common benchmark for time is half so provider would need to spend at least 8 minutes providing this.

My question is, since this states 15 minutes is this time a requirement to deliver this screening or is it a suggested amount of time?

The only thing I have been able to find is from Wisconsin Medical Society which says;
CMS intent is that HCPCS code G0444 cover up to 15 minutes. The screening does not have to be exactly 15 minutes long. 

Does anyone have anything official on this and can you tell me if time must be documented?

Thanks


----------



## Cavalier40 (Mar 3, 2017)

Generally if you are billing a timed HCPCS code (like your issue) You follow the CMS 8 minute rule which is 8 minutes of one on one therapy. If its a CPT code, you follow the AMA rule. 

The AMA rule is the same as the CMS rule with the exception that you cannot bill a cumulative remainder (This effects chiropractors most since they do concurring timed codes in the same session)

As for documenting time stamps. Yes, yes and yes again. You need time stamps to give clinical justification on any timed code.

https://www.webpt.com/blog/post/the-8-minute-rule-showdown-medicare-vs-ama

I hope this helps


----------



## mwhlas (May 1, 2017)

*mwhas*

Can someone please help me with the G0444 depression screening.

At a minimum level, staff-assisted depression care supports consist of clinical staff (e.g., nurse, Physician Assistant) in the primary care office who can advise the physician of screening results and who can facilitate and coordinate referrals to mental health treatment. More comprehensive care supports include a case manager working with the primary care physician; planned collaborative care between the primary care provider and mental health clinicians; patient education and support for patient self-management; plus attention to patient preferences regarding counseling, medications, and referral to mental health professionals with or without continuing involvement by the patient’s primary care physician.
• Note: Coverage is limited to screening services and does not include

Can someone explain the above to me?  Does this mean that an MA can do the depression screen and if negative bill the G0444?  Or does an RN/LPN or case worker need to admin the PHQ9 to bill?

Please advise

Thanks


----------

